# Jpeg resets



## herb (Apr 11, 2013)

I almost always shoot RAW,  for my landscape work, but I got hooked into a deal where I shot some flash shot of
somebody's debutante, and needed to process them quickly as I was not getting paid, and the girl was a friend of a friend.
Lo and behold, my flash shots all needed an exposure tweak, so I did so and then on to the next frame.  
Develop kept the previous settings.  Is this normal, do I have to keep hitting the reset button?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 11, 2013)

What?  Can you explain the process a bit more thoroughly? Maybe I'm dense here, but nothing you said makes any sense to *me* at all. (No offense, I'm just not understanding the specific problem.)

Shots need exposure tweak. So did you apply that, if so, how?
Develop kept previous settings. I don't understand what you're saying there. What previous settings? When did Lr keep them?
Keep hitting the reset button.  What? Why?


----------



## sty2586 (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe autosync activated ?? Franz


----------



## herb (Apr 14, 2013)

Brad Snyder said:


> What?  Can you explain the process a bit more thoroughly? Maybe I'm dense here, but nothing you said makes any sense to *me* at all. (No offense, I'm just not understanding the specific problem.)
> 
> Shots need exposure tweak. So did you apply that, if so, how?
> Develop kept previous settings. I don't understand what you're saying there. What previous settings? When did Lr keep them?
> Keep hitting the reset button.  What? Why?



Sorry, what I was doing was applying some corrections to say image #1, then proceeding to image #2, and when I did that, the corrections from image #1 were still selected in Develop.  I suspect there is some auto feature that is doing this?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 14, 2013)

Look at the lower right in Develop, and see if Auto-sync is turned on. If so, flip the switch to disable it. This is a moot point if you only have one image selected in the filmstrip as you make adjustments. So if that's not the problem, you'll have to tell us more.


----------

